
Make A WordPress Plugin - Readme.txt and Refactoring | FooPlugins - awarner20
http://fooplugins.com/make-a-wordpress-plugin-part-readme-refactoring/
======
krapp
It's interesting. I've recently started building WP plugins myself and I would
like to know what the workflow is for doing it through github.

I don't really like invoking the global, though that may be the way Wordpress
does things and i'm just not aware. I've been able to avoid it in any case
with one multi-file plugin by dependency injection.

